# Error boot FreeBSD sparc64 on Sun Fire V240



## BoscoLab (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello,

I am new to the FreeBSD forums. I would like to install FreeBSD sparc64 on a Sun Fire V240
On boot it runs into an error. I have tested the following versions: 11.2 CD and DVD, 12.1 CD and DVD all with the same error. I changed the RAM, without success. Same error.
For testing I booted a Debian from CD and yes it boots and runs.

Here is the error message:



```
{1} ok boot cdrom
Boot device: /pci@1e,600000/ide@d/cdrom@0,0:f File and args:
FreeBSD/sparc64 boot block
Boot path: /pci@1e,600000/ide@d/cdrom@0,0:f
Boot loader: /boot/loader
Consoles: Open Firmware console
ERROR: Last Trap: Memory Address not Aligned
{1} ok
```


Does anyone have any ideas? I look forward to an answer.

Thanks
Bosco


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2020)

Keep in mind that Sparc64 is a Tier 2 architecture.


----------



## BoscoLab (Feb 26, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Keep in mind that Sparc64 is a Tier 2 architecture.



In the documentation for Spar64 project the Sun Fire V240 is listed as compatible. 
Which install ISO should I use?


----------

